# Off Topic: Sunline Goes Out Of Business



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

The maker of perhaps the most solid trailers in the business shuts down for good. Sad but true...
Story 1
Story 2


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, what a bummer for their customers and employees. Very sad.

On a lighter note:

It was apparent that they are short on cash after reading the statement of their attorney, Anthony Giannascoli. After reading all the misspelled and misused words in his statement it was obvious they are working on a strict budget


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW!!

I can't belive they are only 30 miles away and somehow I missed this.....

The really did make quality trailers...all Amish built in Lancaster County.

If they would have had a lightweight model when I was buying, I may be on Sunliners.com right now...
















Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very sad.

Sadder still that Gilligan didn't work for *THEM* instead of Keystone!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> WOW!!
> The really did make quality trailers...all Amish built in Lancaster County.
> If they would have had a lightweight model when I was buying, I may be on Sunliners.com right now...
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Steve! In fact, even after finding the Outback, we _really _ tried to make a SunLine work, but there was no way to swing the extra weight. The workmanship was exceptional and, with the hands of the Amish having produced it, no doubt it was. Unfortunately, it sounds like Management - not the workers - fell down. Sad day for the community.

But.....
yet another retrospective affirmation of yet another excellent decision made at Wolfwood!!







I just love when it works out that way....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I owned a 25 foot sunline 1987 fifth wheel for many years- even long term lived in while I was going through a divorce. Although she was a heavy girl, it was well built. Kinda wish I never got rid of it. Just kidding.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

What a shame. More American jobs lost. However, we can't blame this one on the Japanese. My only guess is that the dollar is depriciating and has no backing.









We loved our 1987 Tandem Axle 15ft. Solaris. Our very first TT. Bought it for $1500 and sold it for $3300. If they would have made a decent bunkhouse we would have bought.

It really is a shame to see them go. Their operation was just north of the PA turnpike and not far from Lake in Wood Campground.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is truley sad for all of the employees that will be out of work just before the Holidays

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The really did make quality trailers...all Amish built in Lancaster County.


So, I assume they had no electric hookups?









It is too bad they had to close, though. Will be rough on the local economy and workers.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > The really did make quality trailers...all Amish built in Lancaster County.
> 
> 
> So, I assume they had no electric hookups?
> ...


There was no running water available on the trailers either...









Cable hook ups??? Forget about it.....

Steve


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Interesting, sorry about those who lost their jobs, I know how they feel went through a plant closure a year ago.

I can't say I have ever heard of a Sunline must be a East coast thing


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> I can't say I have ever heard of a Sunline must be a East coast thing


Strictly. They didn't have the manufacturing capacity to supply the nation; they were small and they wanted to stay that way. Perhaps that wasn't the wisest choice after all...


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Unbelievable. Sunline had the best reputation in the business, second to none. I'm sorry for the workers who bent over backwards for their customers, even years after warranties expired... and sorry for Sunline owners, too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very sad.
> 
> Sadder still that Gilligan didn't work for *THEM* instead of Keystone!
> 
> ...


Guessing they had their own "little buddy" too.


----------

